# Do you remember Bambi and Roo?



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

The thread about the golden puppies reminded me of the greyhound mixes who were so starved. So I went to see what happened to them.

Looks like they were ready for a forever home the beginning of September. They needed to be placed together.

Here's the link to a recent picture. Much better to remember them by.

http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l53/jorcamash/Bambi and Roo/?action=view&current=bambiroo022.jpg

I guess they have no lasting negative effects of their ordeal... (Good!)

Bless all those who rescue!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my.... look at them. What a transformation.... now to just get them a loving forever home !!! THanks so much for finding that and sharing.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice to see that the rescue network is really working. I hope it works as well for the bald golden pup. I hope we get updates.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bambi and Roo*

Bambi and Roo looks so happy and healthy!!
Shows you what love and care can do!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

so glad they are doing well


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are just so cute and nice to see that they are doing so well. Now they just need to get their furever home.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So glad they are doing so well, also have been following their progress, their little sister JuJu, I think, has been adopted out, but these two they want to adopt together. What a wonderful recovery, thanks to the rescue workers!


----------

